# Fisch schmeckt moddrig



## Rene2004 (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einmal eine Frage an die Köche unter uns. Immer wenn ich Barsche zubereitet habe, schmecken die meistens moddrig.
Ich kann dei Kleinen ja nicht ein paar Tage in der Badewanne schwimmen lassen bis die Reste aus dem Heimatgewässer ausgespült wurden. Was kann ich machen und vor allem, was kann man bei anderen Fischarten mit dem selben Problem machen (für den Fall, das ich mal was anderes als Barsche am Haken habe.|bla: )

Gruß René


----------



## Mac Gill (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Schildere doch mal bitte deine Zubereitung vom Fang an...

Da fallen mir so einige "Fehlerquellen" ein!

Gaaanz wichtig: Vor dem Zubereiten ausnehmen! :q :q :q

Scherz beiseite, einige Punkte dazu: (Ja ich meine das ernst und ohne verarsche!)

Vom Fang an kühl halten, 
beim Abschlagen den Herzstich so setzen, dass der Fisch ausbluten kann, 
Zeitnah ausnehmen (Auf jeden Fall am gleichen Tag und vor dem einfrierem!!!)
Nicht zu lange aufbewahren (halbes Jahr in der Tiefkühltruhe ist bei mir max.)


Bei mir ist gerade der Barsch sehr legger!


----------



## Rene2004 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht so viel,als das ich es einfrieren konnte.:c 

Heut' gefangen, heut' gegessen.

Nach dem Fang der Herzstich und danach lass ich die Kleinen liegen udn ausbluten. Danach nehme ich sie aus Kopf und Flossen ab.

Manchmal schneide ich gleich die Filets, wenn sie groß genug sind, oder ich lass den Rest dann so. abends kommen sie dann entweder in Silberfolie und auf den Grill oder, wenn es Filets sind, in die Pfanne.

Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, vielleicht hier im Board, dass man die Bauchlappen entfernen sollte, also das Muskelfleisch an den Bauchflossen. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*



> Ich habe irgendwo mal gelesen, vielleicht hier im Board, dass man die Bauchlappen entfernen sollte, also das Muskelfleisch an den Bauchflossen. Ist da was dran?



Das höre ich zum ersten Mal ;+ , einen modrigen Geschmack hatte ich bei Barsch noch nie. Was für ein Gewässer befischt Du denn?


----------



## Gunnar. (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Bei  den Modderfischen wirst du nicht viel machen können.Der Geschmack stekt nun mal im Fleisch.Einzig ein auswässern über mehrere Tage mit "sauberen" Wasser hilft.Von einer falschen Zubereitung schmeckt kein Fisch nach Moder. Fehler die dort gemacht werden wirken sich eher anders aus.
Ein leichten Modergeschmack kann mann zur Not mit Gewürzen kaschieren.Aber das Ware ist das nicht.


----------



## Rene2004 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Das war in der Nähe von Prenzlau, wunderbarer Tag war es im letzten Jahr. Leider konnte man das Wasser auch schon "riechen". Ich denke, das hing wirklich mit Wasser zusammen.


Gunnar, was heißt eigentlich "auswässern". Reicht es, die Filets oder zu mindestens den Rest tagelang in sauberen Wasser liegen lassen und das Wasser regelmäßig zu wechseln?


----------



## muddyliz (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#karpfen Ist zwar ein Rezept für Karfen, müsste aber auch mit Barsch gehen.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*



> Leider konnte man das Wasser auch schon "riechen". Ich denke, das hing wirklich mit Wasser zusammen.



Das wird es sein, den Geruch bekommst Du dann auch nicht weg. Das mit dem Wässern der Fische kenne ich von Zuchtkarpfen, die kommen in klares Wasser bevor diese dann verkauft werden. Aber eben beim Züchter!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Rene2004 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Wässern beim Züchter heißt doch, dass Fische dort noch leben und eine aktiven Stoffaustausch betreiben oder?


----------



## bolli (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*



> Leider konnte man das Wasser auch schon "riechen".


Ich denke, Du kannst das Gewässer abhaken! Barsch und Zander sind eigentlich die letzten Fische, die den Moddergeschmack annehmen. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie die anderen Fischarten daraus schmecken.....


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Vielleicht war es ja auch gar kein Barsch, sondern ein Moderlieschen *g*|supergri 


Aber im Ernst, der Barsch schmeckt, sofern er nicht in einem Gulli aufgewachsen ist, eigentlich eher frisch und nie moderig. Und im Ernst, wenn der schon so gerochen hat, dann wurde ich den eh nicht noch in die Pfanne kloppen. #d 

Was allerdings schonmal absolut pervers riechen kann, dass sind die Innereien beim Ausnehmen. Ob nun Karpfen, Brasse, Barbe, Rotfeder oder was auch immer gerne am Grund rum sabbert, der Mageninhalt riecht nie wie Parfüm und wenn, dann nach höchstens wie der "_Kanal No 5"_ von Chanels Gästetoilette. |supergri 

Allerdings eben nur die Innereien (beim Aal übrigens auch), nie aber das Fleisch.


----------



## Rene2004 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

KAnn es sein, dass beim Ausnehmen das Fleisch "verseucht" wird?


----------



## Aali-Barba (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Wie verseucht?


Eigentlich nimmt man doch aus und wäscht dann gründlich. Außerdem ist das, was stinkt, doch vorher auch sozusagen im Fisch drin und färbt nicht ab - es ist ja auch eingepackt im Magensack etc.. Isdt der durch Krankheit oder Verletzung verletzt, dürfte der Fisch auch nicht lange mehr leben und man sähe es am Fleisch, weil das dann deftigeste Entzündungen gehabt haben dürfte. 

Wers nicht glaubt, der rieche mal an sich selber und vergleiche mit dem Geruch auf dem Häusl: Was wird man bemerken im Normalfall? Zweierlei Gerüche |supergri 

Beim Fisch ist das nichts anderes, nach dem Ausnehmen muss natürlich der Bauchraum gründlich ausgewaschen werden, dass "färbt" auch nix ab.


----------



## ThomasRö (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Ich hoffe mal, du hast die Niere gründlich entfernt


----------



## Rene2004 (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Ich habe alles rausgenommen, was mit nicht nach Essbarem aussah |bla: 

Übrigens wurde das Gewässer lobend im "Raubfisch" oder "Fisch&Fang" erwähnt. Na ja, ich glaube, dass es bei mir in der Nähe (Großbeeren) auch ein paar Gewässerchen mit Barsch und Zander gibt. Okay, auf Zander muss ich noch warten :c


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Ich würde folgendes versuchen: Den Fisch ganz normal ausnehmen, ausspülen und dann einfrieren - nie frisch essen.
Ich habe das früher mit Meeräschen so gemacht, die schmecken auch immer ziemlich modderig, da sie hauptsächlich Algen abweiden. Hat immer geholfen.


----------



## Gunnar. (17. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Nabend Rene,


			
				Rene2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war in der Nähe von Prenzlau,


Prenzlau??Da in der Gegend bin ich groß geworden.Wo haste dich denn dort rumgetrieben?


			
				Rene2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Gunnar, was heißt eigentlich "auswässern". Reicht es, die Filets oder zu mindestens den Rest tagelang in sauberen Wasser liegen lassen und das Wasser regelmäßig zu wechseln?


Auswässern heist nichts anderes , wie hier schon beschrieben , den Fisch 2-3 in frischen Wasser lebend zu hältern.Bisher hab ich das immer in der Badewanne gemacht.Da ist allerdings der Chlorgehalt zu beachten.Das Wasser mit der Brause einfüllen oder kräftig rühren.So kann das Chlor aus dem Wasser ausgasen. Ein Wässern des Fleisches allein hatte bei mir noch keinen Erfolg gebracht.


----------



## masch1 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Das "Moddern" der Fische kommt nicht von einer schlechten Wasserqualität sonder von einer Algenart und zwar der Blaualge ist ein Gewässer davon betroffen kann es besonders im Frühjahr bei viel Sonneneinstrahlung zu sogenannten Algenblüte führen und dann sind alle Fische davon betroffen auch Hecht, Zander und Barsch es hilft nur den Fisch lebend in einem *Teich* oder ein artgerechtes Gewässer über mehrere Tage auszuwässern

Bitte nicht in der Badewanne #d  das ist kein Platz für einen Fisch

Also nach einer Woche ist der Modder geruch weg

Das Gewässer in dem der Fisch gefangen wurde ist deshalb nicht für immer vom Moddergeruch betroffen nach ein paar Wochen ist meist Schluß mit dem Ärgerniss und die Fisch können wieder ohne langes wässern genossen werden
Wenn es möglich ist weicht in der Zeit auf ein anderes Gewässer aus und prüft ab und zu mit Probefängen ob der Geruch noch da ist #h  #h


----------



## Gunnar. (17. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Hallo Hubert,


> Das "Moddern" der Fische kommt nicht von einer schlechten Wasserqualität sonder von einer Algenart und zwar der Blaualge ist ein Gewässer davon betroffen kann es besonders im Frühjahr bei viel Sonneneinstrahlung zu sogenannten Algenblüte führen


Kann sein das mich jetzt einwenig weit aus dem Fenster lehne, aber mein erlerntes und erfahrenes sieht anders aus.
Der Moddergeschmack kommt in erster Linie vom Schlamm.Alle Fische die  haubtsächlich in Bodennähe leben bzw. von oder in ihm leben sich davon betroffen.Wenn schon der ganze Teich nach Moder riecht , gaast es dor unten gewaltig.in dem Fall nehmen auch die andrern Fische den Geschmack an.

Die Blaualge ist keine Alge sondern ein Bakterium.Eine Anhäufung dessen führt dazu das sich an der Wasseroberfläche ein bläulich schimmerder "Teppich" bildet.An davon befallene Gewässer wird zB. hier bei uns ein Badeverbot verhängt.Bei der Algenblüte handelt es sich um harmlose Kiesel oder Grünalgen. Das läßt sich immergut an der Färbung und an den einzelnen Schwebeteilchen erkennen.Wärend die Algenblüte im Normalfall ohne Folgen für ein Gewässer ist , besteht bei der Blaualge schön größere Gefahr.Sinkt dieser Teppich auf den Gewässerboden erstickt dort alles.Tote Sedimente (Faulschlamm) ist das Ergerbnis.bei starkem Befall kippt das Gewässer.


> Das Gewässer in dem der Fisch gefangen wurde ist deshalb nicht für immer vom Moddergeruch betroffen nach ein paar Wochen ist meist Schluß mit dem Ärgerniss und die Fisch können wieder ohne langes wässern genossen werden


Das hab so noch nie bobachten , bzw schmecken können.In den Gewässern wo die Fischer nach Modder schmecken habe sie es schon immer getahn (seid dem ich dort angle) und machen es noch heute.Nicht jeder Fisch gleich stark , aber nie ohne.


> Bitte nicht in der Badewanne #d das ist kein Platz für einen Fisch


Da hast du sicher Recht, Aber was tun mangels Alternativen??Oder einefach keine Fische aus den entsprechenen Gewässern entnehmen.


----------



## Rene2004 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Ich musste erst mal im Kalender nachschauen, wann ich das letzte mal zum Angeln kam.:c 

August und Oktober 2004 war ich in Sternhagen. Schöne Landschaft, der See war nicht überlaufen, es war ein toller Tag. Die Barsch bissen, meine Frau lacht über die Größe der Filets und packte sich ein Steak auf den Grill. Na ja, von den Barschen wurden wir nicht satt, zumal wie am Anfang beschrieben, das Fleisch recht moddrig schmeckte und der Fisch auch, trotz Kühlung, nach Fisch roch. Aber ich denke, der Geruch ist normal.


----------



## Franky (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

@ Gunnar:
Neenee... Hubert hat schon Recht! Hängt bei Salmoniden, barschartigen und Hechten eher mit Algen zusammen, die zwangsweise mit aufgenommen werden, als mit Schlamm. Ich erinnere mich mit GRAUSEN an meine dicke Regenbogenforelle, die ebenfalls nach Modder geschmeckt hat, und nichts mit Forelle geschmacklich am Hut hatte!


----------



## Gunnar. (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

hi Franky,

Moooooooooooooooment!*LOL*


> Hubert hat schon Recht!


Hab nie das Gegenteil behaubtet.Nur von meinen Erfahrung und erlerntem berichtet.Und betrachte dies nicht als gesetzgebend.


> Hängt bei Salmoniden, barschartigen und Hechten eher mit Algen zusammen,


Gut ,  diese Arten beangle ich nicht.Habe aber schon Karpfen während einer Wasserblüte bzw aus total veralgten Gewässern gefangen, die nach allen möglichen schmeckten aber nie nach Moder.
Also der Zusammenhang Algen und Modergeschmack ist für mich so nicht nachvollziehbar.Aber ausschließen kann ich es ( schon mangels genauens Wissens) nicht.


----------



## Franky (18. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*



> Und betrachte dies nicht als gesetzgebend.



Nich??!!! :q Nagut.... L'etat, c'est moi, oder wie war das noch?!?!?!?!  |bla:  |rolleyes  #h  :q  :q  :q
Ich bin grade am Suchen wie bekloppt - ich weiss genau, dass ich irgendwo dazu genaueres hatte!!! Schiet avver ook, wenne ol' warst!


----------



## Rene2004 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

Also wässern ist ja wohl bei nichtfischern wohl nicht erlaubt, zu mindestens in Brandenburg. Bleibt also nur, auf frischen Fisch zu verzichten und erst nach kurzer Gefrierdauer die Kleinen in die Pfanne zu hauen.

Und, wenn das Wasser schon merkwürdig riecht, dann kann der Geschmack beim Fisch ähnlich sein. Also am besten die Kleinen und Großen zurücksetzen.

Ich hoffe, ich habe das Wichtigste zusammengefasst.

Gruß an Alle und danke für die vielen Reaktionen.|wavey:


----------



## chippog (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Fisch schmeckt moddrig*

nochen tip! wenn einfrieren, dann nur die haut- und grätenfreien filets!!! dieses weil der moder meiner erfahrung nach ganz besonders stark in der fettschicht zwischen muskelfleisch, also filet, und haut oder in den gräten der fische zu finden ist. obenddrein sind es die gleichen stellen in einem fisch, wo die meisten (ungesättigten) fettsäuren sind.  das ranzigwerden derselben wird nach kurzer zeit, bei fettem fisch nach einer woche, bei magerem fisch nach ein bis drei monaten, die qualitet des fischfilets merkbar verschlechtern. chippog


----------

